# Problem mit Firefox und Marquee



## fanste (21. November 2005)

Hi,
Ich habe da ein kleines, unverständliches Problem. Und zwar:
Ich habe da eine Seite erstellt, viele Grafiken, auf Tabellenbasis. Nun wollte ich am unteren Rand der Tabelle noch eine Laufschrift (Marquee) einfügen. Wenn ich das dann aber im Firefox begutachten möchte, verschiebt es mir immer einen Teil meines Styles nach Links weg. Woran liegt das?

Hier mal der Code

```
<html>

<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="de">
<meta name="GENERATOR" content="Microsoft FrontPage 5.0">
<meta name="ProgId" content="FrontPage.Editor.Document">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
<title>Neue Seite 1</title>
<script type="text/javascript">
function doit()
{
var ns4 = (document.layers) ? 1 : 0; 
var ie4 = (document.all) ? 1 : 0; 
var ns6 = (document.getElementById&&!document.all) ? 1 : 0;
if (ns4||ns6)
{ 
browserbreite = parseInt(self.innerWidth) 
browserhoehe = parseInt(self.innerHeight) 
}
else if (ie4)
{ 
browserbreite = parseInt(document.body.clientWidth) 
browserhoehe = parseInt(document.body.clientHeight) 
}

if(navigator.userAgent.toLowerCase().indexOf('mozilla')!='-1' && navigator.userAgent.toLowerCase().indexOf('gecko')!='-1')
{
	height1 = browserhoehe-530;
	height2 = browserhoehe-530+322;
}
if(navigator.userAgent.toLowerCase().indexOf('opera')!='-1' || navigator.userAgent.toLowerCase().indexOf('msie')!='-1')
{
	height1 = browserhoehe-526;
	height2 = browserhoehe-526+322;
}

document.getElementById('pufferleftplace').height = height1;
document.getElementById('cellplace').height = height1;
document.getElementById('contentplace').height = height2;
document.getElementById('pufferrightplace').height = height2;
}
</script>
</head>

<body onload="doit()" marginheight="0" topmargin="0" style="overflow:auto;">

<table border="0" style="border-collapse: collapse" width="1000" height="544">
  <tr>
    <td width="1000" colspan="10" background="img/header2.gif" height="101">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="25" height="28">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="177" height="28" background="img/1.gif">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="112" height="28" background="img/4.gif">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="114" height="28" background="img/jpg/e-mail.jpg"></td>
    <td width="117" height="28" background="img/gb.gif">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="101" height="28" background="img/kontakt.gif">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="84" height="28" background="img/links.gif">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="138" height="28" background="img/impressum.gif">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="125" height="28" background="img/2.gif" colspan="2">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="25" height="3"></td>
    <td width="975" height="3" colspan="9" background="img/3.gif"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="25" height="323" rowspan="7">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="177" height="45" valign="top" background="img/start1.gif">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="774" height="346" valign="top" rowspan="8" colspan="7" id="contentplace">
    <iframe name="content" height="100%" width="100%" src="file:///C:/Dokumente%20und%20Einstellungen/grubi/Eigene%20Dateien/Eigene%20Webs/grubi/haftung.htm"></iframe></td>
    <td width="16" id="pufferrightplace" height="346" valign="top" rowspan="8" style="background:url('img/rechtspuffer.gif');background-repeat:repeat-y">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="177" height="45" valign="top" background="img/uns1.gif">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="177" height="45" valign="top" background="img/schuel1.gif">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="177" height="44" valign="top" background="img/lehrer1.gif">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="177" height="44" valign="top" background="img/faech1.gif">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="177" height="44" valign="top" background="img/proj1.gif">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="177" height="44" valign="top" background="img/navifooder.gif">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="25" height="21" id="pufferleftplace">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="177" height="21" id="cellplace" background="img/unten0.gif">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="25" height="24">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="177" height="24" background="img/unten0.gif">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="774" height="24" colspan="7">
    &nbsp;</td>
    <td width="16" height="24" background="img/punkt.gif">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="25" height="22">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="177" height="22" background="img/unten0.gif">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="774" height="22" colspan="7">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="16" height="22">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="25" height="16"></td>
    <td width="177" height="16" style="background:url('img/unten1.gif');background-repeat:no-repeat;">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="112" height="16" background="img/unten3.gif">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="114" height="16" background="img/unten3.gif">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="117" height="16" background="img/unten3.gif">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="101" height="16" background="img/unten3.gif">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="84" height="16" background="img/unten3.gif">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="138" height="16" background="img/unten3.gif">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="108" height="16" style="background:url('img/unten5.gif');background-repeat:no-repeat;background-position:bottom left;"></td>
    <td width="16" height="16"></td>
  </tr>
  </table>
</body>

</html>
```

Hier noch zwei Links zur Onlineansicht.

Ohne Marquee
Mit Marquee

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich habe nämlich keine Ahnung, woran das liegt.

mb fanste

PS: Im Opera 8.5 und im IE6 ist es richtig dargestellt.


----------



## franz007 (21. November 2005)

Ich würde dir von marquee abraten da es kein html-standart ist. Es ist eine Eigenheit von IE (die von firefox übernommen wurde) wird aber nicht von allen Browsern dargestellt!

Und ich würde auch von Tabellen abraten, versuchs mit CSS


----------



## fanste (21. November 2005)

Ok. Hab dann mal nach einer Alternative gesucht. Bin auf manches gestoßen. Aber nichts hat so ausgesehen, wie das Marquee. Kennt da jemand vll ein gutes Script?


----------



## Azi (21. November 2005)

fanste hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> Ich habe da ein kleines, unverständliches Problem. Und zwar:
> Ich habe da eine Seite erstellt, viele Grafiken, auf Tabellenbasis. Nun wollte ich am unteren Rand der Tabelle noch eine Laufschrift (Marquee) einfügen. Wenn ich das dann aber im Firefox begutachten möchte, verschiebt es mir immer einen Teil meines Styles nach Links weg. Woran liegt das?



Woran das liegt? Vielleicht eine alte Firefox-Version... Aktuelle ist 1.5 . Also, bei mir klappts!


----------



## fanste (21. November 2005)

echt? Bei mir wird da immer 1.0.7 angezeigt!


----------



## schutzgeist (21. November 2005)

Also mir fallen im FF (egal mit oder ohne) 2 störende Sachen ins Auge:


----------



## Azi (21. November 2005)

Ach, stimmt, ich benutze RC2. Die läuft einwandfrei und ich habe gehört, dieses Jahr kommt noch der "echte" 1.5er raus. Mach dir keine Sorgen, sonder lass es so. Es wird spätestens in einem Monat klappen  ! Wenn du mir nicht glaubst, dass es klappt, download dir das: http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-1.5rc2&os=win&lang=de


----------



## fanste (21. November 2005)

Das mit den Grafiken kapier ich au noch nicht. IE und Opera zeigens mir richtig an.


----------



## PuReSteeL (24. November 2005)

Azi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ach, stimmt, ich benutze RC2. Die läuft einwandfrei und ich habe gehört, dieses Jahr kommt noch der "echte" 1.5er raus. Mach dir keine Sorgen, sonder lass es so. Es wird spätestens in einem Monat klappen  ! Wenn du mir nicht glaubst, dass es klappt, download dir das: http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-1.5rc2&os=win&lang=de



Komische Argumentation. Warum sollte er nicht standard-konforme Elemente so belassen, nur weil sich Firefox 1.5 dazu herablässt, dies auch anzuzeigen. Davon ab funktioniert das leider auch schon in der aktuellen Version 1.0.7. Gut ist das aber nicht.


----------

